# Raketa's Baselworld 2013!



## raketawatches (Apr 15, 2010)

Photos and videos about Raketa's Baselworld 2013!

RAKETA'S Baselworld 2013 catalog

This year Raketa Watch Factory brought BaselWorld to Moscow. Raketa organised an astonishing party in Moscow to mark Baselworld 2013. All the representatives of the watch and jewelry industry gathered in Moscowâ€™s most expensive penthouse (USD 90 Mln). Partners, journalists, Swiss watch makers and friends gathered together in what probably will be remembered as BaselWorldâ€™s 2013 most remarkable event. With the traditional support of Coutts Bank, Taittinger Champagne, LPI and many others, Russiaâ€™s oldest factory could present its plans and novolties for 2013.

The event was also attended by â€œHaute Coutureâ€ designer Marina Tzoi who organised a marvelous fashion show. Raketa got also support from Model agency â€œAvantâ€, Vodka house â€œNeftâ€, English watch brand â€œGrahamâ€, Swiss watch house â€œPerreletâ€, jewelry supplier of her Magesty the Queen of England â€œGarrardâ€, represented in Russia by SohoJewelry.

Moscowâ€™s best chef from restaurant â€œGalleriaâ€ (Petrovka 27) prepared delicate cocktail food. A concert by classical musicians from the â€œBolshoiâ€ Theater created a unique atmosphere.

The Guests were wonderfully dressed, most men in black tie, and women were wearing evening dresses from the worldâ€™s leading designers.

The bulding in wich the event took place, beside being Moscow's most expensive private building is also historical since Bulgakov wrote there his "Master and Margarita" and since Karl Faberge was living there before the revolutio

www.Raketa.com


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow just had a quick flick through the links on your post. There is a lot of info there so will have to come back to it later. Thanks for the post.

Miss Raketa seems very pleasant as well.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Crikey! That's some pretty steep prices. Maybe you could explain to us why a Raketa Calendar with a 2628 is now over 600 euros..... The same watch 20 years ago was about 50 (if that).


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I have had a good look round the sites and there are some stunning designs but I am not sure if some of the Russianness has been lost. Thatâ€™s if there is such a word. The modern branding seems to becoming westernised and in my opinion that would be a mistake.

I enjoyed the post, thanks.


----------

